# artamatik.com same as artsnow.com?



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

Are these websites owned by the same people? They use the same verbage and body text. Something doesn't seem right about it though.

Has anyone used artamatik?


----------



## taarna23 (Sep 16, 2009)

It looks to me like this site is an artsnow supervip shop. It basically functions like artsnow, but the person running it can set prices and makes money on other peoples sales and on their shop fees.


----------

